

Ask HN: Place to share app/web ideas - obilgic

Hi HN,<p>I am looking for place/community to share and get feedback about my web ideas. If there is not such a place, I think this could be very useful web site to create.
======
amoore
Welcome. You're here.

------
Athtar
Not what you are looking for but this might be helpful:
<http://builditwith.me/>

You can see other people that have similar ideas as well as find developers
who might be interested in your ideas.

